# 2013 Bows



## BirdDawg350

the new ballistic from mission is pretty impressive for $450, heard good things about the pses, hoyts seem kind of strange to me. and i have no idea what mathews and bowtech are coming out with, our regional sales man doesnt even know yet, or at least thats what he says. haha


----------



## archerykid13

Bow Predator said:


> The new bows are lookin good! Im lookin into the 2013 hoyt target bows but would like to see some higher speeds. Heard mission made a "mini monster". Havent heard much from PSE or mathews yet though. Opinions on best target and best huntin bow for 2013 so far?


What do you mean that you haven't heard much from PSE? Their whole lineup is out.

Sent from my LG-E739 using Xparent Blue Tapatalk 2


----------



## bigbulls10

This is what ive heard about 2013. hoyt was supposed to come out with a revamp of the carbon element, a 30" ata light weight aluminum bow, and a economical bow. then a few days later hoyt realeased all 3 of the described bows. from the same source i heard we will get to see the new mathews the first week in november and supposedly they are coming out with a new dual cam and an economical bow. Martin no longer has rytera as a seperate company and alpine archery released 2 new bows. bowtech released the destroyer 350 le.le for limited edition it is the same bow as the destroyer just with new limb graphics. i havent heard anything about them releasing another bow anytime soon


----------



## outdoorsman3

the spyder is the same exact thing as the vector, besides the 30. 
the new hoyt target bow looks amazing, typical of hoyt target bows. 
the new PSE DNA looks great! the evo and omen pro are faster than last year.
the mission ballistic is a monster, with a not so monster speed. lol
the blowtechs will probably be a typical blowtech.
and mathews will probably come out with the 4th generation of the same exact bow, the Z7. 

my rant is over. lol


----------



## N7709K

New Hoyt rig has a bit diff geometry, that's the big kick for this year... Proven and has a very good track record... I've sudo got one on order, but I'm shooting the ve+'s for this indoor season


----------



## arhoythunter

outdoorsman3 said:


> *the spyder is the same exact thing as the vector, besides the 30. *
> the new hoyt target bow looks amazing, typical of hoyt target bows.
> the new PSE DNA looks great! the evo and omen pro are faster than last year.
> the mission ballistic is a monster, with a not so monster speed. lol
> the blowtechs will probably be a typical blowtech.
> and mathews will probably come out with the 4th generation of the same exact bow, the Z7.
> 
> my rant is over. lol


Yea but IMO the syder looks a lot better tho.


----------



## wvbowhunter4

I heard the new rkt cams are slightly different from last years. A little more valley and extra creep.


----------



## outdoorsman3

arhoythunter said:


> Yea but IMO the syder looks a lot better tho.


I do like the look of the spyder better as well, and 30 ata is perfect I think


----------



## Ignition kid

I'm not that impressed with the bows so far this year.
Hoyts hunting bows are not much more of an advantage of last year's Hoyts, Bowtech wont come out with their true 'flagship' bow until the ATA trade show in January as they always do.
PSE has just modified some things with their never ending X-force/Dream Season line, which is fine but once again nothing standing out to me.
Mission has done okay, I like the idea of the Ballistis, drew one back was pretty nice, very good quality bow for the price imo but not anything that I will buy, allready have a Monster.
Elite is allright, they made a new Hunter, basically made a different bow but took the name Hunter from the previous one they had.
out of anyone so far I'd say Bear has it made. Their new bows they came out with are once again a very different design from last year's line-up. went to a dual cam style, pretty much have completely redesigned bows for this year. one a 340fps and another the same but with a 6" BH shooting 350fps.
watched a video of the Realtree guys trying them out, from the sounds and looks of it they're pretty sweet shooting bows that are smoking fast.
4 years ago Bear to me didnt have anything 'amazing' to me, but here the past 2-3 years they've really impressed me. the bear anarchy to me was and is a super great hunting bow, very fast, smooth drawing, long ata, light weight ,3.8#, and was a sweet shooter, to me a no brainer of an awesome bow. and this year they have bows that are just as good and if you havent noticed they cost a decent bit less than other bow manufacturers' flaship bow prices.
if I wasnt so loyal to the Mathews brand because of what they stand for and their beliefs I'd probably have a Bear anarchy or one of their new bows, cant remember the name idk why.

I heard Mathews is coming out with 3 new bows but thats all I've heard and is all anyone knows since Mathews really doesnt say much at all about them. I hope they come out with a longer ata bow, around 35" ata with very good speed, and is as smooth as my Z7 and is pretty light, which is why idk why I dont want a Bear Anarchy, I guess from y loyality to Mathews who I hope will get over the short bow phase.

and please no more carbon unless it's affordable. I'm not spending $1,300 for a Carbon Element which weighs 3.6# when I can spend $850 (which is still pretty steep) for a 3.5# Heli-M.
so unless they make what I want I'll be plenty happy with the 2 bows I have, I'll be happy and am happy to carry around a half pound heavier bow and also have one that shoots fast and very well.
I guess I'm just ready to add another bow to my arsenal, cause I'm definitely not selling any of mine!


----------



## hardcorehunter1

outdoorsman3 said:


> *the spyder is the same exact thing as the vector, besides the 30. *
> the new hoyt target bow looks amazing, typical of hoyt target bows.
> the new PSE DNA looks great! the evo and omen pro are faster than last year.
> the mission ballistic is a monster, with a not so monster speed. lol
> the blowtechs will probably be a typical blowtech.
> and mathews will probably come out with the 4th generation of the same exact bow, the Z7.
> 
> my rant is over. lol


The spyder has the new airshox technology, the stabilizer is offset, the RKT cams are different, it is lighter, and the riser is different. you can't say its the same as last year. argument invalid.


----------



## JFoutdoors

the new hoyt looks decent. but im still waiting on mathews and bowtech. if mathews doesnt change anything im going with the D350 again.


----------



## outdoorsman3

hardcorehunter1 said:


> The spyder has the new airshox technology, the stabilizer is offset, the RKT cams are different, it is lighter, and the riser is different. you can't say its the same as last year. argument invalid.


* same specs is what I meant. it has a little different look, but all in all it is the same pretty much. only thing I didnt know was they changed the RKT. I thought that was a solid cam, id like to see how they improved that


----------



## underdog145

I am excited about the new Hoyt lineup. Think the spider looks like a sure winner to me. Great looks. Like the more streamline design. Also, couldn't be more excited to get a pro comp xl in my hands. Gonna be a winner for sure. I also think that the new air shox look fantastic. Love the idea. And knowing the testing that goes on there, they will be a winner for sure.


----------



## Mathewsju

Hunting - PSE DNA
Target - Hoyt Pro Comps are going to rewrite the record books this year imo


----------



## 12-RING SHOOTER

Mathewsju said:


> Hunting - PSE DNA
> Target - Hoyt Pro Comps are going to rewrite the record books this year imo



At what game?


----------



## archerykid13

The hunting bow I'm liking is the DNA. Wouldn't mind shooting the Supra for hunting either. I REALLY like the Pro Comp Elite's!


----------



## N7709K

the pro comp has the potential to change the game, the changes made to it over say a VE+ or CE have been done before by other companies with VERY good success and records that have stood for a decade or more based on one or two of the changes alone... depending on who all gets their hands on the pro comp early enough to get comfortable with it(guessing its gonna feel a touch diff having a wider shoot thru) this could very well be the year that a 90x is shot in vegas, or a 60i/o(not that these aren't possible with anything offered, its just the changes hoyt made are supposed to make the line more forgiving for any shot, not just the bad ones) and a 720 50m round... gotta wait and see

josh- we talked bout this i little last night as well.. i can't remember if we talked bout the CoG or not, but it won't be as far back as on a vantage, atleast i don't think....


----------



## seiowabow

Some nice bows coming that no one mentioned. The Strother Wrath SHO, the new Prime 6.25" brace bow, Stevens Inception. Those are the bows I want to shoot. 

Sent from my DROID4 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## outdoorsman3

I cant wait to see the new primes!


----------



## Tommy15

Hunting-Nemesis 35
Target- Pro comp


----------



## Mathewsju

N7709K said:


> the pro comp has the potential to change the game, the changes made to it over say a VE+ or CE have been done before by other companies with VERY good success and records that have stood for a decade or more based on one or two of the changes alone... depending on who all gets their hands on the pro comp early enough to get comfortable with it(guessing its gonna feel a touch diff having a wider shoot thru) this could very well be the year that a 90x is shot in vegas, or a 60i/o(not that these aren't possible with anything offered, its just the changes hoyt made are supposed to make the line more forgiving for any shot, not just the bad ones) and a 720 50m round... gotta wait and see
> 
> josh- we talked bout this i little last night as well.. i can't remember if we talked bout the CoG or not, but it won't be as far back as on a vantage, atleast i don't think....


Yep, we did. I'm ok with it being more forward, especially since you'll have more of a lever arm on the lower back bar than on the VE+


----------



## N7709K

playing a little today at 50m with the new toys and new form set an even higher bar for the pro comp to beat.. its very possible that it will meet and exceed the benchmark, but its going to take a decent upgrade from the ve+. the wider limb stance is gonna be fun to play with as well (might try and retro a ve+ to take the new pockets...


----------



## Bow Predator

Well saw the new mathews bows, and im extremely dissapointed. Wantin the new pro comp though, might have to take out a loan to get it though :/


----------



## Mathewsju

Bow Predator said:


> Well saw the new mathews bows, and im extremely dissapointed. Wantin the new pro comp though, might have to take out a loan to get it though :/


Pretty much what I'm doing lol


----------

